# Painting straight lines on curved surfaces?



## Psydom (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey all!

I'm in need of some advice.. I need to paint straight lines, or straight edges on a blocked out area. in this case it's on SM helmets but it might just as easily be applied to shoulder guards, armour or whatever I guess..

does anyone have any tricks they use? 

eg below


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I often use a cartography pen to outline any areas that are going to have stripes or chequered patterns. Other than that it's a steady hand, something solid to lean on, slow breaths, a good brush and lots and lots of practice!

Also, make sure you have your paint's thinned to the right levels, too thin and it won't leave a visible mark and too thick will look bad. You need to thin to a point where it will leave a solid colour that flows smoothly.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

as said thin your paints to death word of warning you might need 7+ coats at least!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

A very steady hand and painting only when you have a natural pause in your breathing. Some people try holding there breath but that makes ou shake more lol.


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

While it's sometimes harder on small models (compared to tanks or such), masking can make near perfect straight lines. And at like $2 bucks a roll for more then you'll ever need it is very cost affective. I use a craft knife to cut the length I need, apply, and you get a crisp line easily. The only thing I'd look out for is to stick it to your clothes first to take some of the tack away so it doesn't pull any of the paint with it when you pull it off.


----------



## Psydom (Jan 10, 2012)

So thin the paint and don't breathe!  got it! ooh.. I don't think this is going to go well..

I think I'll try the masking as a) I don't have that steady a hand from the evidence so far and b) I have 6mm tamiya masking tape I use for my automotive plastic models.. don't know why i didn't think of it myself!

Cheers again!


----------

